# help me please. midas



## blinkmaster (Mar 23, 2008)

hi. my 55 gal tank crack and leak the other day :-? and so i decide to put my 2inch midas in my ten gallon tank. was wondering up to what size till i remove him from my 10 gallon tank? hear some people say is ok to use 10 gallons as grow out tank. short on cash right now, will have to wait a bit till i get a new bigger tank. :?


----------



## zoyvig (Oct 27, 2006)

How bad is the crack and where is it on your 55? There are many ways of sealing the crack until you can afford to replace it. Before silicon was available I used aquarium putty many times. Even used Double-Bubble chewing gum once and it suprisingly held for a longtime.

If it is high, try lowering the level to reduce the pressure. A half full 55 is better than a ten!

Good luck!


----------



## blinkmaster (Mar 23, 2008)

yeah. the crack is near the top and i already lower the water lvl to the point in which it wont leak(about one half full). The only problem is that since the water lvl is lower the bigger midas(im thinking 3 or 4inch) started to harrash the smaller one. errr...  bought em at same time but one grow faster.


----------



## nomadofthehills (May 24, 2005)

You can keep him healthy and growing in the 10 for a long time with a rigorous water change schedule.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

You're going to need something bigger than a 55 if you want to keep two midas' once they start putting on some size!

Try to repair the 55, and save up for a 125!!!


----------



## blinkmaster (Mar 23, 2008)

yeah. i was planing to get a 120 tank thats why i didnt went out to buy another 55gallon when this old one crack.

somehow my 10gallon is alwase murky. even hours after i did water changes. why? :?

a friend email me and say midas can be kept in 10gallon till 5inch. is that true?


----------



## skools717 (Mar 29, 2008)

if the water is always murky it may be cycling

have you cycled the 10 yet


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

blinkmaster said:


> a friend email me and say midas can be kept in 10gallon till 5inch. is that true?


No, it's really not true. IMO, a 2" midas should _never_ be forced into anything less than a 33gal tank, and only at that size for a very, very short-term period.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with SinisterKisses. This is not going to work, IMO, for very long. When you are using a 10 gallon as a grow out tank that is for fry normally, not fish that are growing into adulthood. Plus you are having water problems? This has trouble written all over it. You need to think what is best for your fish. Get the 55 fixed soon or find them a new home.


----------



## nomadofthehills (May 24, 2005)

SinisterKisses said:


> blinkmaster said:
> 
> 
> > a friend email me and say midas can be kept in 10gallon till 5inch. is that true?
> ...


That seems to be a quite arbitrary opinion lol.

48/12=4
20/2=10

Dimension wise, a 2" fish has much more room in a 10g than a 12" does in a 75.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

That may be true but there is one be difference, the 12" is not trying to grow six times larger. It is always best with growing fish to go with a larger tank and act like you already have a full sized fish. This will allow for your fish to grow at the rate that it needs to in order to reach its adult size.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

cage623 said:


> That may be true but there is one be difference, the 12" is not trying to grow six times larger. It is always best with growing fish to go with a larger tank and act like you already have a full sized fish. This will allow for your fish to grow at the rate that it needs to in order to reach its adult size.


I still haven't seen the data that shows cramped quarters stunt fish - what I have read is that poor water quality does play a part in stunting and can negatively impact on growth rates... As everybody knows smaller volumes of water are much less stable than larger volumes... Therefore it is my opinion/understanding that it is the volume of the 10g tank that is probitive to the fishs overall health - not the length...

There was a thread on this forum by a college student that grew out a beautiful GT to about 4" in his 10g in his college dorm before taking it home over break to go in his bigger tank - daily water changes and moderate feedings were his advice I believe...

At the end of the day I think we are all saying the same thing - 10g is not the right size for a fish that is going to getting this large... In a pinch though I'd do it for a week or two but I would be busting my butt to get proper accomodations in place.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

illy-d,

I don't disagree with anything that you said. When I was talking about the smaller tank I didn't just mean the size of the tank. I also think that the water has the biggest factor in fish growth. I just don't find it very realistic to tell someone they can keep a large fish in a small tank if they do daily water changes. It is much easier on the person and the fish if it is just in a tank that can provide the proper size and water for that fish. I don't know about most of you out there but I would find it hard to fit in daily water changes, it is enough for me to do them every week. I know when I was in college I had other things I would much rather be doing than daily water changes. :wink:



> At the end of the day I think we are all saying the same thing - 10g is not the right size for a fish that is going to getting this large... In a pinch though I'd do it for a week or two but I would be busting my butt to get proper accomodations in place.


I agree.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

:thumb:


----------

